# Construir sistema de audio 2.1



## manu_argue (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola que tal? tengo 3 parlantes y quisiera construir un sistema de audio 2.1 para conectarlo a la PC... las caracteristicas son: 2 parlantes de 30w, 16 ohm de impedancia... y 1 parlante de 30w, 8 ohm de impedancia... el ultimo parlante lo usaria como subwoofer... alguien conoce algun circuito? 
muchas gracias...

saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.k6271.com/electron/IC/LM1876.pdf

te paso la hoja de datos del LM1876 con dos armas lo q nececitas...


----------



## manu_argue (Jul 19, 2008)

hola. gracias por la respuesta... estuve viendo pero no se me ocurre armarlo con dos LM1876 como me decis... no me podrias ayudar?
gracias saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 19, 2008)

Para contribuir con uno de los sistemas 2.1. Les dejo este esquema. 

Etolipoz


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesante circuito, ¿ lo has construido ?.
Saludos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 21, 2008)

debe andar muy bien esos integrados son muy buenos........
la fuente que alimenta los pre pueden sutituirse por LM7912 y LM7812


----------



## juanma (Jul 21, 2008)

No es por hacerme propaganda pero usen este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/

Es un filtro pasabajo activo con corte variable, para hacer la parte de woofer.
Armado y funcionando 100%.

Con esto tendrias el sistema completado, 2 stereo + 1 woofer

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 21, 2008)

te aclaro q el circuito que posteo zopilote esta completito con filtro y todo....

de todas forma esta muy sencillo el circuito que pasaste...

que tal te funcion? en que frecuencia trabaja?


----------



## juanma (Jul 22, 2008)

MFK08, ya habia visto el circuito de Zopilote. Postee el otro porque es un poco mas sencillo nomas.

La verdad es que anda de 10, lo probe con un TDA7294 (50W) y voy a hacerle unas modificaciones, aumentar la ganancia de la etapa de entrada y ver de aumentar el corte del filtro. Es uno de 2do orden con corte en 40 y 120Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 22, 2008)

muy bueno ya hice el pcb en PCB Wizard y esta semana pienzo montarlo lo nececitaba para un amplificador de 100 pero q todavia no tengo decidido cual hacer jaja


----------



## zopilote (Jul 22, 2008)

No poseo la pcb del primer sistema, por los simple que es, su funcionamiento es seguro. Tengo un segundo esquema pero no me gusta mucho. Tiene frecuencia de corte fija en el woofer
 y una realimentación para los satelites muy complicada para mi gusto.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 4, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Para contribuir con uno de los sistemas 2.1. Les dejo este esquema.
> 
> Etolipoz



Que tal zopilote, me interesa hacer un cto amplificador stereo de 2.1  canales y vi tu diagrama, y la v*ER*d*A*d se ve muy bueno...lo quiero hacer  pero me surgio un inconveniente y no en tendi bien los valores de los  capacitores, nose si me puedes pasar la lista de materiales por favor....... de antemano  gracias



			
				TiTaNB009 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal zopilote, me interesa hacer un cto amplificador stereo de 2.1  canales y vi tu diagrama, y la v*ER*d*A*d se ve muy bueno...lo quiero hacer  pero me surgio un inconveniente y no en tendi bien los valores de los  capacitores, nose si me puedes pasar la lista de materiales por favor....... de antemano  gracias




Alguien que me auxile¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## psychatog (Jun 10, 2010)

Los que tienen una U son microfaradios los que tienen P son picofaradios.
Despues los que tienen un numero sin unidad siguen esta nomenclatura:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/eb_cdcap.html
http://www.fv.uan.edu.mx/mod/resource/view.php?id=1858


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 10, 2010)

psychatog dijo:


> Los que tienen una U son microfaradios los que tienen P son picofaradios.
> Despues los que tienen un numero sin unidad siguen esta nomenclatura:
> http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/eb_cdcap.html
> http://www.fv.uan.edu.mx/mod/resource/view.php?id=1858




ok..gracias y una pregunta mas......tu has armado este cto???? y que tal funca?????


----------



## john (Sep 28, 2010)

Pucha este amplficador si es buenaza hasta esta para ponerle dos coaxiales de 2 vias y un subwoofer de 12"pulgadas .....pero lo que faltaria es solo insertarle unos dispadores gruesos!!! Y grandes !
http://www.google.com.pe/imgres?imgurl=http://img2.zol.com.cn/product/10/7/ceVjI6pDaxRI.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/equipo-2-1-3-tda2030-uno-funciona-26306/&usg=__mvJ_opIlMtVACk6E3ZoCyR9jSG8=&h=768&w=1024&sz=244&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=P2lZ0DgQDEdT7M:&tbnh=137&tbnw=186&prev=/images%3Fq%3Damplificador%2Bde%2B2.1%2Bcon%2Btda2030a%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D576%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=132&vpy=80&dur=9558&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=166&ty=95&ei=AJSiTNHoOcH_lgf4ifGfBA&oei=e5OiTLilGIfhnQf-tIWABA&esq=32&page=1&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## jl13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zopilote, cuatro preguntotas:

1.- Las entradas 1,2,3,4 de J1, de donde las tomo?
2.- De cuanto amperaje debe ser el transformador? (me imagino que lo indicas con la entrada J5)
3.- La salida J4 es la conexion al subwoofer?
4.- de que resistencia y potencia deben ser las bocinas?

O si de plano ando muy perdido, hazmelo saber antes de aventarme a hacerlo.

Tampoco encuentro los capacitores del #30 al #33


----------



## jmymcruz (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola a todos disculpen la intromision pero me parecio muy bueno el ckto do zopilote lo estoy armando y les envío el comentario


----------

